# Critique Chief.



## bolderthing

He looks a little thin to me, as well and needing muscle. His neck looks a little long, but that may be the angle, since none of these are really good pictures to evaluate. 

He looks like he has nice size and bone though! His ears are so cute in the second pic!


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Yes, I'm fully aware he needs muscle, that's why I said he needed it. When he gets muscle he gains weight. His neck is long because he has thoroughbred back in his bloodlines.


----------



## .Delete.

CHEIFYYYY. Poor him standing all underhimself because of his poor knees =[


----------



## my2geldings

If he has been yours for a while I would really consider talking to someone to help you get him in better shape. He is underweight, way to under muscled even for a horse out to pasture and he looks unhealthy.


----------



## Equina

Yes! He is very, very skinny!! With the thoroughbred in him, he'll probably need pretty big increases in feed to make it through the winters without getting all ribby like that. 

When winter first hit here, my TB/Paint cross started dropping weight fast! Partly because I stopped working him daily, and also he just needed more food since he was burning more calories to keep himself warm (and the lack of grass in his pasture)! I upped my horse's hay by 400% and his grain by 800%. I also added sweet feed which gave him some sugar boost.

With your boy being in his late teens and in such cold climate, I'd really give him more to munch on!

He does have a cute look to him and seems very alert. It also looks like he enjoys your company as he seems to lean in to you as you're taking the photos!


----------



## .Delete.

Alright first off Cheif is a very old horse. He gets fed a joint supplement and senior feed. He gets plenty of hay. Its just in the winter he doesn't look too good. He is an elderly horse and its understandable. He is very well taken-care of. Harlee realizes that he is skinny, she realizes that he needs muscle, but this happens to him every winter. 

Harlee scan some pictures from fair and put them up.


----------



## kitten_Val

I'm sorry, but 17 is not very old horse (I wouldn't even call it "old" really). There are plenty of horses around in their 20th (including tbs) who look nice and fat even in winter time and got ridden quite enough as well. He does look skinny to me though.


----------



## nikelodeon79

I agree that 17 is not old. Have you had his teeth checked? Perhaps a change in feed is in order. Here's my 19 year old QH gelding. He also has TB in his pedigree (Three Bars).










I have a heck of a time keeping weight off him!

Every horse is different in terms of how easily they gain weight. I owned a horse that I simply could not put weight on, so I do understand that it can be difficult. If I were you, though, I would definitely get him checked out and possibly look into changing what you feed and how often you feed.


----------



## kim_angel

I'd perhaps look into a different feeding program for him. My Quarter Horse will be 30 in April and she is very round. She has always been a hard keeper, but we found a feeding program that works great for her.

She gets Triple Crown Senior, Rice Bran (textured) and alfalpha cubes. We soak it all in a lot of warm water until everything looks like oatmeal. It works great and keeps her fat through the winter. She has next to no teeth left so hay does very little for her since she cannot chew it to digest it properly.

Other than his weight, he looks like a really sweet horse.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Look. I know my horse needs weight, specifically why I said that he needs weight. I have him on plenty of food. He gets worked but he loses weight in the winter easily. He needs his teeth done too and his weight fluctuates all the time. Like today, I'm not lying, he will probably be fat. He goes up and down every day. This is a regular winter thing for him, the vet has even said so. The reason the pictures are dark is because the electricity went out because of the ice storm and I had to use a small light. Heres pictures of pictures from fairs. Also I don't keep my horse like most of you babying your old things. My horse is a 
*barrel horse* he gets worked pretty tough but say what you please.









Fair two years ago.









Fair 2007.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Since you all say he's skinny I'm going to bump his food up until he gains weight. He will be on one whole can of premium sweet feed and approximately 2 flakes of hay in the morning. And in the afternoon he will be on one and a half cans of premium sweet feed, about 4 flakes of hay, and one ounce of corta flx joint support. Also 2 handfuls senior feed... I forgot that.


Sound good?


----------



## ahearn

Harlee- yes he is very skinny. You put this up for critique but I feel like you are getting very defensive. People are just pointing out the obvious. Aren't you and Delete the ones who always point out the obvious in OTHER critiques you have done in the past? hhhhmmm.

He has a beautiful head and with weight and muscle will be gorgeous, but you seem to already know that so what exactly is there to critique?


----------



## .Delete.

She is just getting annoyed because people are repeating what she had already stated.


----------



## ahearn

OK...the horse is not standing square in any of the pics and no pic of the back end, so let's see what I can see...

LOOONNNNNGGGGG neck, no top line, head looks big, but beautiful! It could look big just because the body looks so small.

This is a barrel horse? He's lost this much weight and muscle just over the winter? It just doesn't ad up to me....


----------



## .Delete.

He is a barrel horse. I'v known Harlee for a while and i know that Chief loses weight in the winter like this. Its strange yes, but its true.


----------



## my2geldings

ahearn said:


> OK...the horse is not standing square in any of the pics and no pic of the back end, so let's see what I can see...
> 
> LOOONNNNNGGGGG neck, no top line, head looks big, but beautiful! It could look big just because the body looks so small.
> 
> This is a barrel horse? He's lost this much weight and muscle just over the winter? It just doesn't ad up to me....


It didn't add up to me either.


----------



## saraequestrian

does he get blanketed? If not, I would start blanketing him. He needs to get more grain, and he needs to be heavily blanketed. My horse is an OTTB and was very skinny when I first bought her. She weighs more now, in the winter, than she did in the summer. She has a heavy-weight blanket and USED to be fed 5 quarts of feed a day. Now, she needs to LOOSE weight, so she gets 4 quarts a day. 

But yeah, I think it's unexcusable just because it's winter. Increase his grain and start blanketing him, if you haven't already


----------



## tilt

OH MY GOD. brush your **** horse


----------



## .Delete.

She does blanket him. A very heavy blanket.


----------



## saraequestrian

Have you tried things that would help him gain weight (corn oil, weight gain supplements, etc.)? Or have you tried changing his feed? 

Sorry for all the questions ahah, I'm just trying to help


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Again. I already said that I started increasing his hay and grain, and yes he's blanketed. I went to feed him yesterday, and he had no ribs showing. Really, I'm not lying he's one of those water weight horses, and his weight fluctuates. He does have a long neck, but he has thoroughbred in him. His head is large, but not as big as it seems.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Also, I don't know if anyone realized, but can you see his wavy hair? Like on his neck. Thats one of the reasons he looks dirty, but is there a reason for that?


----------



## ahearn

That's actually one thing I forgot to mention...the wavy mane. I LOVE IT!!! But I'm a stickler for waves and most people in the shows I'v ebeen a part of hate waves! The work like crazy to make them straight. Why is that? I think it makes your horse look very unique and adds more character....


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Like when he gets sweaty, all his neck hair gets curly. Truthfully, I hope you don't all think I starve my horse or abuse him, he really does get skinny and not skinny, he's weird lol.


----------



## appylover31803

since you did say he gets skinny in the winter, it could just be his metabolism speeding up to keep himself warm. 

It's kind of like the opposite of bears. They gain weight in the winter and then lose it in the summer.

Besides from his weight, he looks like a nice horse.

He looks like a sweetie.

How long have you been barrel racing him for?


----------



## Harlee rides horses

When he was younger before we bought him he used to be a phenomenal barrel racer and my sister bought him when he was 7 and then she made him into a pleasure horse and then I showed him pleasure and then started barrels with him 3 years ago.


----------



## appylover31803

that's cool!

I'm sure he's happy to be doing barrels again


----------



## Harlee rides horses

I'd say so. He's the kind of horse who uses his lips for everything he's a lippy horse lol.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

your horse is skinny and i do believe you about he loses weight in the winter my old horse use to do that he was ribby just like urs but not as bad. but it was because he has big masses in his hind legs!! he is now un-rideable even tho he was in pain and i never knew it cause he never showed it to me he did everything for me canter galloped jumped! Get a vet check! and dont work him much till he gains weight!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Alrightey, I'm probably going to get cursed off here, but I have to put my 2 cents in about the weight issue:
what about free-range hay? I.e. no limit on how much he gets, he just gets to eat whenever he pleases? I'm just throwing that out there, I had some really old guys in the dude string, and free-range hay really helped them keep weight on. 
Just a suggestion, ignore if if you want, just thought I'd throw it out here.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

That's basically what I'm doing with him now. I really don't understand why people can't get the point though that he looks skinny and then perfectly fine the next day. It's mostly water weight.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Harlee rides horses said:


> That's basically what I'm doing with him now. I really don't understand why people can't get the point though that he looks skinny and then perfectly fine the next day. It's mostly water weight.



I just saw some talk going on and thought I'd tell you what worked for the oldies at the ranch  Horses react very differently to different feeding methods.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Well I thank you for your consideration, and I really am giving him tons more food.


----------



## Magic

He's cute, but he's also thin and needs more muscle. 

Nice color though!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Thats all he eats? 2 flakes of hay here, 4 flakes of hay there? Poco would die! I know hes skinny but hes eating around 50-60 lbs of hay a day. And he get 15 lbs of grain a day and 8 cups dry beet pulp. (Soaked equal about 2 gallons). I understand him being a hard keep because Poco is by all means but you definitely need to feed lots more hay and some more grain.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Our flakes are bigger than your average bale of hay because since Ohio, for some odd reason, is in a shortage of hay, so we get those huge 2 ton bales lol.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

If you read my last post i think u should get a vet check horses shouldnt be this hard to get weight on them and keep it! get a vet check to be on the safe side has he been wormed??


----------



## Harlee rides horses

I already told you guys, hes not hard to keep weight on. His weight goes up and down. And yes, he has been wormed.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

from the looks of it it is hard!! he to skinny!! just get a vet check for safty and dont work him till he gets that weight on!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Again, he isn't hard. He isn't as skinny as the pictures portray anyways, he has curly hair and it appears that way. Also, I have been repeating myself, his weight goes up and down. Trust me, my horse is perfectly fine. Please stop making me repeat myself.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

then why ask for people to critique your horse if you dont want people to point out that your horse is skinny??? dont get me wrong you asked for people to critique your horse and people, no matter how many times you state that your horse is skinny they are going to say it because YOU asked for a critique. but heres what i think about your horse: he is skinny...i don't get how he can loose that much weight if hes just loosing water. that dosent add up to me...no offense he looks starved :? my abused TB mare has more weight on her then he does. but other wise that he looks beautiful. he looks more like a Thoroughbred then a Quarter Horse. he also has a bigggg head for his body. needs more muscle and a topline. skinny neck. his knees look weird...


----------



## HorsesAreForever

get a vet check thats all im asking! and i agree he does look starved and what u are saying doesn't add up at all!! If the animal police were to come up there he would be taken away immeditally! thats how bad he looks! Pictures dont lie. Im just stating the truth


----------



## Gingerrrrr

yea, honestly when i first got my starved, abused Thoroughbred mare she looked exactly like this horse does...aka he looks starved!!! i think you either need to get him checked by a vet or give him more food. dont get all defensive just because people are telling you what you dont want to hear. stop making excuses and get a vet!


----------



## HorsesAreForever

also his knees look sore i dont think he should be doing barrel racing much longer .. exacly what the person above me said your only making excuses!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

HorsesAreForever said:


> also his knees look sore i dont think he should be doing barrel racing much longer .. exacly what the person above me said your only making excuses!!


agreed. agreed. agreed.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I think since he sorta old he should be working getting/keeping weight on and just be a pleasure horse / trail horse. Barrels are just to harsh on a horse with knees like that.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

HorsesAreForever said:


> I think since he sorta old he should be working getting/keeping weight on and just be a pleasure horse / trail horse. Barrels are just to harsh on a horse with knees like that.


indeed. if he were my horse id work on getting weight on him and keeping it on before i even THINK about doing barrels with him. maybe he should just be a pleasure/trail horse for now. possibly find a younger horse that can do barrels. im not saying that hes too old for it but just look at his knees, they look weak and sore. in pictures 5 and 6 he looks sickly...get a vet and dont make an excuse about it! im not trying to be mean but stop making excuses and just call the vet already...


----------



## HorsesAreForever

thats what i was saying just for the safety and health of your horse just get a ******* vet check sorry but this is kinda getting me mad considering how you would just make excuses for something that is just so obvious and im not sure if you should have another horse considering how this one looks I mean i bet you love ur horse but the way he looks is just wow.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

HorsesAreForever said:


> thats what i was saying just for the safety and health of your horse just get a ******* vet check sorry but this is kinda getting me mad considering how you would just make excuses for something that is just so obvious and im not sure if you should have another horse considering how this one looks I mean i bet you love ur horse but the way he looks is just wow.


horsesareforever~ shes just mad because were all telling her what she dosent want to hear...

harlee rides horses~you really need to get your horse checked out ASAP he DOES look sickly. i feel bad for the poor horse he looks starved :shock: :?


----------



## Harlee rides horses

The reason his knees are bad is because he's standing on rocks, his knees always get like that on rocks and he has bad knees, thats why I have him on joint support. It doesn't affect him running. I will take pictures of him today just to prove to you guys his weight really does go up and down. I don't starve my horse. He is also too...uhm whats the word... hyper to be a pleasure horse, he loves barrel racing and this is also his last year too and then I'll get a pleasure horse. Truthfully, I don't starve my horse, or abuse him.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

More excuses!!! Rocks wont effect his knees!! He probably cant handle one more yr of Barrels!! Just let him be a pleasure horse!! Get a vet check!! No more barrels for this poor guy!! u can calm him down to be a pleasure horse.


----------



## Feathers

Ah, come on guys, I think you are starting to pick on her a bit now...

No one knows the horse better than it's owner, that is "usually"......pictures can be deceiving too.

I think if Harlee posted new pictures, that would be great. And she already said she'd up his food. It takes time. A horse will usually tell you when it's ready to retire. I know there are horses in their twenties that still compete in all sorts of equine sports and they do well, I'm sure. 

His fair pictures look good ( he's wearing a saddle and such but his hair quality is nice). 

When I look at those pictures posted, I do see a horse that looks pretty thin to me. However, pictures can be deceiving...

Also, my horse changes weight appearance fast too! When I pull her out of her pen...talk about having whale fat. After a nice workout, what a trim looking horse!! All in one day! So this water weight could be possible! 

So yes, I think it would be best if Harlee can get some nice new pics up


----------



## FGRanch

I agree with feathers. I haven't commented on this subject yet, yes I do think Cheif looks skinny. But his eyes are alert and his head is up, other than being thin he looks healthy. There is alot of factors that could make him look skinny...

-the angle of the pictures
-the poor lighting in the pictures
-the fact that he does have a longer build
-his curly coat (which Harlee has tried to mention and nonone has acknowledged.)

I know for a fact that a coat pattern can make a horse look skinny, even a fat horse. My black AQHA mare is very fat but the hair pattern on her spin grows backwards making it look like her spin is sticking up. 

And noone can demand that she get a vet check, she knows her horse, I'm sure if she thought something were wrong than she would call the vet. She knows how her horse reacts.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Thank you FGR and Feathers for finally hearing me out. Guys, I'm really not making excuses, why would I make excuses for something that I have already agreed on?

Heres more pictures, sorry there crappy, they're off my phone because my sister took the camera to a basketball game.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Whenever I get the camera again, I'll take more pictures.


----------



## FGRanch

See what just having a neck wrap on him does! Looks alot better. Now I think everyone should just let Harlee be on this one. 

She already said she would feed him more so there is action being taken. 

Thanks for adding more pictures Harlee.


----------



## appylover31803

We seem to be going around in circles about Chief's weight. And i think its time we ended the accusations that Chief is starved or being abused. 
The lighting was bad when Harlee took those pictures, she even stated so. And yes, a coat pattern can make a horse look even skinny than he already is, or just the color on a horse's coat can make them appear that way.
Harlee has already upped his food, and the vet has already said that he's fine, and that the vet is aware he goes through this weight change. If the vet thinks it's fine, it probably is.
Critiquing is meant to be put in a nice manner, and please be aware that people posting pictures of their horses love them very much and it must hurt a lot when people accuse you of starving your horse.
Harlee does know her horse the best and it is ultimately up to her what she does with him, what activities they do, and when she retires him.
Horses who are also shod all the time and have them off for a day or two, will get very sensitive towards rocks and other hard surfaces. Chief is just adjusting to it in his own way. Think of it as running across gravel in sneakers, and doing the same barefoot. Wouldn't it be uncomfortable to you?

Let's keep things positive here, and possibly go by the saying "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all" :wink:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

ok ok i take back what i said. he does look pretty good in those pictures. but im just curious did you get the vet out there to take a look at why he could be loosing so much water?


----------



## Harlee rides horses

I think its because I took him off the salt block to be honest. I took him off it because he was going through water like no end thus making his stall incredibly wet. It may have been because he was in the pasture, I have no clue really? He's a weird one lol.


----------



## .Delete.

Alright Ginger and HorsesAreForever. You are assuming WAY too much. You only know what Harlee tells you and what you see. You are assuming and telling her what to do. I know this horse, i have been around him for a long time. He is not starved he is not abused. So really. I think a better appoligy should be made. That is just messed up what you guys have been saying. Seriously.


----------



## SonnyWimps

have to put my thoughts in...I've been reading this thread for a while, but just haven't posted.

Yes, Harlee's horse looks starved...but pictures CAN be decieving. From the sounds of it, she loves her horse very much, so I doubt she'd starve him. His coat is curly which doesn't help at all.

If a horse is used to having shoes on all the time, then gets it off, the horse will be sensitive on ANY ground...no matter if it's mud or rocks. Yes his knees look in bad shape...but having shoes off will make it appear like that. 

A horse will let the rider know when it's time for him to retire...if Harlee's horse was ready, he'd tell her and let her know. I can name many old horses 16 and up that though they are fairly old are still kicking better than some of the younger horses that I know. Only a video would really tell if the horse can or can't do barrel racing anymore. Pictures will give us a good idea, but pictures CAN be decieving. 

As Delete said, you two do owe Harlee an apology. There was no reason at all to accuse her of abusing or starving her horse. She said herself that the horse was underweight and needed muscles...so she knows and said she was going to up his food...which means she isn't trying to starve him. The whole part of accusing Harlee of abuse and starving her horse was totally rude. 
How would you feel if we accused you of abusing and starving your horse? You'd be downright upset...I know I would be...especially if I wasn't. 

Some horses generally, in winter, look like crap, but in the summer they are beautiful. It's just the way they are.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Sonny, thanks for your opinion. Did you see the new pictures? You can't even see his ribs in them, hes a weirdo. Lol.


----------



## SonnyWimps

Harlee rides horses said:


> Sonny, thanks for your opinion. Did you see the new pictures? You can't even see his ribs in them, hes a weirdo. Lol.


nope I couldn't see the ribs at all. He looked 100% better in those pictures. He's just one of the weird horses that one day looks bad and the next looks great. 
The one mare I used to ride was like that. One day she was ribby, the next she looked pregnant haha. 

Well I hope they won't give you any more mean comments, Harlee. I'm sure you'd never abuse Chief. You seem to love him alot.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Oh trust me, I wouldn't ever abuse him or any horse. And yes, I do love my man=D


----------



## SonnyWimps

Harlee rides horses said:


> Oh trust me, I wouldn't ever abuse him or any horse. And yes, I do love my man=D


he's quite the handsome horse also. I love his face. Something about it makes it soooooooooooo pretty and adorable. Also his color is pretty. 

Well I'm going to bed...the time change is killing me. Talk to you later!!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Yup yup, good night.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

i 2 take back some of what i said he does look better in those pictures except the last 2 its just that i've seen so many owners just make more and more excuses about why there horse is skinny and stuff adn the horse ends up dead I still think that u should get a vet check and i still think that u should wait on the barrels cause his knees still look sorta bad! I never said U abused your horse but He did look like he was starved and like i said my old horse lost waight just like urs like one day he'd be fine no ribs or hips showing the next he would look horible it was because he has 2 huge masses in his back legs i never knew it cause he never showed it! he did everything for me but now he is unrideable and since i want to show hes now a pasture pet  Thats why i think u should get a vet check just to be sure harlee.


----------



## .Delete.

Conscientious Etiquette Policy


----------



## ahearn

This has become crazy and probably needs to be locked....

Harlee- I am so sorry you have been put through the ringer on this one. I know you love your horse and it's ridiculous to say you starve him. If we all didn't LOVE our horses we wouldn't be on this forum, right? Good luck with him and ignore the statements that we all know are not true....


----------



## .Delete.

I agree. I don't understand why it wasn't locked. It deffinitly should have been.


----------



## SonnyWimps

.Delete. said:


> I agree. I don't understand why it wasn't locked. It deffinitly should have been.


agreed also, this should have been locked back when page two started.


----------



## FGRanch

I disagree that it should be locked. It is good for people to handle conforntation on their own, and look how it resolved! Everyone said sorry and the agrument is over!


----------



## SonnyWimps

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I disagree that it should be locked. It is good for people to handle conforntation on their own, and look how it resolved! Everyone said sorry and the agrument is over!


yes one person said they were sorry, but I still think it should have been locked the minute people started accusing Harlee of abusing her horse.


----------



## kim_angel

I've seen a lot worse threads on this forum... I dont think this one needed to be locked.

I am also happy to see that things were resolved.


----------



## SonnyWimps

kim_angel said:


> I've seen a lot worse threads on this forum... I dont think this one needed to be locked.
> 
> I am also happy to see that things were resolved.


yeah at least things were resolved...and I'm sure there was worse threads, but IMO it still should have been locked...even if it wasn't half as bad as others, but still...some people were just downright rude


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i didn't "accuse" her of abusing the horse. she doesn't sound like the type of person who would abuse a horse then ask for a critique. i said he DOES look starved in my opinion because in the first pictures you can clearly see his ribs. but after seeing the second set of photos he does look much better. i still think he shouldn't be doing barrels until his knees look a little better but pictures are deceiving so in real life his knees prolly don't look so sore...


----------



## meggymoo

Hello everyone.

My, what a thread! :shock: It seems things became a rather heated. 
I'd like to draw everyones attention to :-

_Conscientious Etiquette Policy 

The Horse Forum was created so that people can discuss horses in a friendly, fun, helpful environment. While the Horse Forum is open to the public, we reserve the right to restrict access to those who undermine our efforts to preserve the character of the community. 

Please exercise what we call conscientious etiquette when you post. This means that you keep the objective of preserving the forum's friendly, fun, helpful environment in the forefront of your mind as you write your message. 

If your post is nasty, condescending, rude, etc., regardless of how subtle, and whether shrouded in the form of opinion or otherwise, it is subject to be removed and your access to the Horse Forum may be restricted. 
This applies to the Critique forum as well. People come here because they are passionate about their horses. Naturally, a biting critique about an animal a person is passionate about can be very hurtful. While a request for critique implicitly invites criticism, the sensitive nature of such topics is all the more reason to post conscientiously, keeping the other person's feelings in mind. 

Our interest in preserving the nature of the community trumps our interest in allowing everyone to share their opinion here. If you can't share your opinion in such a way so as to preserve the friendly, fun, helpful nature of the community, don't. _

Please think about your wording before posting, there are many minors/children who are members on this site, and something that can be said in haste, can affect that child/adult for years to come.

Harlee - I think chief is a very handsome fellow. I can see you love him very much. I genuinely hope you have not taken to heart all of what has been said. You are valued member of the forum, and I am sure you are taking care of your Chief as well as other member is taking care of their own four legged friends. :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider

SonnyWimps said:


> .Delete. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I don't understand why it wasn't locked. It definitly should have been.
> 
> 
> 
> agreed also, this should have been locked back when page two started.
Click to expand...

threads dont get locked as soon as anything starts. everyone is given a chance to handle things in a mature fashion. if that cant happen then the thread is locked. and basically everyone was able to sort it out rather letting the thread digress anymore. which is good. if the thread had have been locked way back then harlee wouldnt have the chance to be apologised to. the decision to leave the thread open was a good one i think. i want to thank harlee for how calm she stayed throughout all this. if it was me i would probably have gotten quite angry about it all so thank you harlee 

with regards to chief, i think he looks pretty cute  i know whats it like to have a horse see saw with weight. having said that though i do think he looks rather skinny and unconditioned but i would say he looks more like he is on the road to recovery not being abused now. he looks too happy for that  its good that you have upped his feed and if i were you i would spend time doing some lunging trot work to help him build that muscle. with lots of muscle he will be gorgeous 

keep an eye on him though and if he still needs more weight then up his feed again. and remember to work him in accordance with how much he is being fed


----------



## Harlee rides horses

That's mainly what I do is trot, I don't lunge as much though because where I am at the indoor arena is occupied with hay sadly. But when I ride I usually do trotting and loping. About 95% of my work is trotting and loping.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Chief today, with the real camera, even though they aren't great because the electricity is out still.  


















sorry he's dirty, he just came in from the pasture and I though I would snap a few shots before the camera died  








for those of you thinking those are ribs, lol, thats his curly hair. :lol: 


















Better?  :roll:


----------



## appylover31803

that color blue is definitely his color!

He's a very cute boy and looks like he wants to be a super hero (Vega has a sleezy and i would call her batman whens she wore it  )

I love the wave in his mane, does it naturally do that?


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Yes, he does look good in teal.

Yeah, his mane and tail and coat in general all wave like that.


----------



## appylover31803

is there a chance he's part Bashir Curly?


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Ha ha no.
He's Quarter Horse, with tb back in his bloodlines.


----------



## FGRanch

Thanks so much for posting more pictures Harlee. 

He looks good and healthy in those pictures. I too, love his curly mane!


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Ha ha thanks.


----------



## BluMagic

Due to his backbone I think he may be at the most ten to fifteen punds underweight. No problem! Can be fixed.  He looks like a lovely boy!!!!!!!!! I'd love to see him in greens. hehe


----------



## HorsesAreForever

*Sorry harlee*

He does looks better and like i said i know what u mean about the weight i never ment for it to go that far I never said u abused your horse u seemed more of the calm type I just get worried when i see horses that looked like the very first set if pictures I did say pictures dont lie and usually they dont I still agree with what me and ginger said earlier a vet check is always a good thing even tho its 'normal' for him to do this in the winter it could be something causeing it u know and i dont think barrels should happen till his knees get stronger and he gets some musels.. its your choice. Your horse is cute. has a adorable face and i bet he loves u 2 peices harlee im really sorry if i offended u in anyway I just got kinda nervous that u were just one of those people .. im sure u know what i mean.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Again like appylover said, he had shoes on and now he doesn't. I have him on joint support and it is severely helping. It doesn't affect his riding *at all* thank heavens. He loves barrels too much for me to take them away, but this will be his last year. Also, I really think the angle of the picture has something to do with it. Again, with Appy, she also said that the vet says hes fine, the vet has said he's fine, really.


Also Blu, I know he does need weight and I'm working vigorously to get it on him and keep it there ha, also I do like him in greens, that was one of his colors when we started, but I just love blues on him.


----------



## nikelodeon79

I also have to say that he looks awesome in that hood!!

My quarter horse also has a problem with rocks. He's always had bad feet so I have to be careful with him and make sure he's got his easy boots on whenever I ride or walk him for any extended period of time on rocky ground, so I definitely understand what you were saying, Harlee. 

Also, regarding barrels: some horses really and truly love running barrels! I could definitely see it breaking their hearts if they were forced to quit. I agree that some horses were just not made to be pleasure horses. ;-) 

Harlee, do you know what tb bloodlines are in his background? I'm curious because my qh has a lot of tb in him.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

He goes back to Three Bars and Man O' War.


----------



## kitten_Val

Just curious... Why do you keep hood on him? Is it for warms or keep him clean or other reasons? I've seen it on pics in journals, but never seen it "alive" around here (I bet both mine would hate something like that). He looks very cute in hood! :lol:


----------



## .Delete.

Keep him clean


----------



## alucard

I think that your horse is quite handsome, and that he is not the most photogenic horse in the winter! I'm totally not meaning to insult you or your horse here!! I just wanted to through that out there cuz of all the acuzations and all. He's kinda like me, we both need the perfect light and angle and makeup to make ourselves look fabulous!!!


----------

